# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Iconic Encounters

## arsheesh

While D&D and other fantasy RPG's regularly add new monsters to their bestiaries in an attempt to create new and exciting encounters, there are also what are known as "Iconic" monsters and villains which have withstood the test of time, and have become the hallmark of fantasy gaming.  Several names come to mind: Colossal Red Dragons, Dread Knights, Beholders, Lich-Lords, Drow High Priestesses of Lolth and so on.  These are the encounters which whole campaign story arcs are based around, and make for some of the most memorable events within a game.  So with that in mind, here is the idea for a mapping challenge (whether lite or no):

*Create either a battle-map, or dungeon lair that:*

Represents the lair of some Iconic Monster or Villain;Contains a brief description of, or some prophecy, poem, limerick etc related to the monster/villain and or its location.Is suitable for use as the centerpiece of an RPG campaign.
Well that, in a nutshell, is the idea.  Let me know what you guys think.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

